# WOW is it windy?



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

Anyone have some advice for dealing with this wind. been unlucky so far this year and havent been able to get out on the nicer days? any help is appreciated. I fish from shore


----------



## austie (Apr 14, 2010)

The only real tip I can give you is to fish the bank or shelves on the side that wind is blowing toward. So lets say you have a shallow flat that is from the bank to 15ft. out .That then drops in a slow slant 5-10 feet but after that you have a steep shelf maybe another 5-10 ft drop where the fish will be holding in the deeper water to avoid having to fight the wind on the top water. Granted it is still early early spring and largemouth don't get active till a little after the smallmouth. and Idk what fish species you're after from bronzebacks to largies. but this holds truer for the lg mouth. In my own opinion the large mouth are much lazier and don't like to fight wind as much. I believe that it has something to do with smallmouths mostly being a river fish and having to deal with current all the time. any structure also will hold some fish. For example wind is blowing against maybe a large downed tree in the water or some boulders the fish will be chilling on the backside of that structure to avoid the blow and catch any little pray swimming by. just get out there keep this stuff in mind while fishing. just think to yourself where would you hide from the wind. knowing the lakes topo/river will always help. good luck bro.
as a disclaimer I've only fished in a serious fashion for a few years and I target a lot of different species so I don't claim to know everything. I'm still learning as well so don't shred my thesis


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

My advice would be to just embrace it. It can be more difficult to fish certain types of baits in windy conditions but it usually helps the bite. Get used to throwing heavier baits (spinnerbaits / crankbaits in particular) into the wind and use it to your advantage. The wind is essentially bringing bait, and thus bass right to you. Don't let certain conditions discourage you. A lot of guys try to avoid 2 major elements - wind and "weeds" because it makes fishing more tidious...but if you can get used to fishing both of them, you will catch a lot more fish. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

i fish exclusively for lm guess i shoulda stated that also.i rarely go to places that house smallies and havent ever caught one. i am one of those guys that hates wind. frustrates the crap outta me. i know many say it helps the bite and i have caught a few in major wind but for the most part my windy trips have ended in nothing but frustration. thnx for the replies


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

young-gun21 said:


> My advice would be to just embrace it. It can be more difficult to fish certain types of baits in windy conditions but it usually helps the bite. Get used to throwing heavier baits (spinnerbaits / crankbaits in particular) into the wind and use it to your advantage. The wind is essentially bringing bait, and thus bass right to you. Don't let certain conditions discourage you. A lot of guys try to avoid 2 major elements - wind and "weeds" because it makes fishing more tidious...but if you can get used to fishing both of them, you will catch a lot more fish.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Yep right on

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## austie (Apr 14, 2010)

Try and fish for some smallmouths you won't ever go back


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

In the last 5 years or so, you'd swear that we live in Nebraska with the way the wind blows for days at a time. Yuck! 

Of all the weather elements, I hate the high winds the most!  If the wind is blowing 20 m.p.h. or higher, I don't fish...unless I can find a piece of water that's out of the wind due to trees, high banks, etc.

Bowhunter57


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Bowhunter57 said:


> Of all the weather elements, I hate the high winds the most!  If the wind is blowing 20 m.p.h. or higher, I don't fish...unless I can find a piece of water that's out of the wind due to trees, high banks, etc.
> 
> Bowhunter57


I'm not picking on you Bowhunter57. And please don't be offended. But I caught this 4-pounder yesterday at Burr Oak in (at least) 30mph. winds. And the other two I'm holding up were caught on a day that the winds were recorded over 50mph. 
In Ohio, when the wind is blowing. It is the same as being down on one of those big southern lakes that are pulling water for power generation. When they're not pulling water for power generation the fish are like our Ohio fish. When they pull water and create current, the bait fish get going, and the bass turn on. So what I am saying is this... The bass turn on in Ohio if we have high winds.

So Jason_0545, (original poster) you'll need to fish through the wind and see for yourself.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

JignPig Guide said:


> I'm not picking on you Bowhunter57. And please don't be offended.


JignPig Guide,
No offense taken, brother! I know exactly what you're saying and I agree 100%. The wind stirs up the bait fish causing a feeding frenzy. 

It's good for the fish, good for fishing...just not a prefered weather conditon for this angler. I suppose I should suck it up and get out there, but it's a bit rough in a kayak. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## muskiemilitia1 (Apr 12, 2012)

JignPig,
What kind of presentation are you throwing at those beasts?


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

IMO it really depends on how much wind there is. In general wind does help the bite, but there are times when trying to fight the wind is counter productive. Especially if a strong wind. If you're fishing from shore, like the OP said he was it can totally kill you. It's different if you're in a boat, and even then there are times it's better to get out of the wind. The bite can be on, but if you can't make a proper presentation, you're just wasting time.


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

Caught in the wind from shore yesterday on spinnerbait. On the north side of impoundment in about 3' of water









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

muskiemilitia1 said:


> JignPig,
> What kind of presentation are you throwing at those beasts?


I bet it was a jig-n-pig


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

i did go out for a little bit monday which was the reason for this post. i dont know what mph the wind was but it was pretty bad imo. threw a chatterbait, spinner bait and rattle trap slow roll and with lift drop and steady reeling them with no luck. i was throwing directly into it. one positive thing was i was pleasantly suprised with my ability to throw my 3/8 chatter bait on my bc as far as i could sling a 1/2 trap into the wind. also i saw a few shad struggling/dying up at the top of the waves anyone have an idea of what thats all bout?


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

jason_0545 said:


> i did go out for a little bit monday which was the reason for this post. i dont know what mph the wind was but it was pretty bad imo. threw a chatterbait, spinner bait and rattle trap slow roll and with lift drop and steady reeling them with no luck. i was throwing directly into it. one positive thing was i was pleasantly suprised with my ability to throw my 3/8 chatter bait on my bc as far as i could sling a 1/2 trap into the wind. also i saw a few shad struggling/dying up at the top of the waves anyone have an idea of what thats all bout?


Sounds like Galion reservoirs? I know Powers had a HUGE shad die off last week. Were you at Amick? I saw a decent number of very large, dead shad on shore two weeks ago. I've only fished there once this year. Probably going out to tomorrow or Thursday for bass instead of Muskie.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

yup burks you know it lol. i havent ever caught caught a bass up at powers only tried once or twice. i was up top amanns. i did see a few dead ones up top but from what i heard not like what happened at powers


----------



## Bass'n Jim (Jan 29, 2009)

The wind is your friend like KVD says. Heavier lures will help you with better casting.


----------

